
HN censored Marco Arment? - bakli
I tried submitting this link - https:&#x2F;&#x2F;marco.org&#x2F;2016&#x2F;10&#x2F;17&#x2F;shame-on-y-combinator and it said the link was already submitted, so I started looking for the link to read the discussion but couldn&#x27;t find it anywhere including https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;from?site=marco.org<p>Was it censored?
======
sctb
No, moderators have not penalized this or other Thiel stories. Users flagged
this one before we could override them, but the discussion is now taking place
here:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12733024](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12733024).

------
mattbee
Yup, any discussion of Thiel or YC's ethics is flagged, e.g. these threads
with hundreds of comments:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12726970](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12726970)
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12716825](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12716825)

Because the discussions weren't "civil" (IMAGINE).

~~~
tptacek
This is false. Please don't spread innuendo like this. I'm all over the other
thread about Marco Arment's post, but I've flagged a bunch of other YC/Thiel
stories.

------
_pius
Here it is:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12731270](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12731270)

~~~
tobr
So it was flagged and marked dead without explanation. That does not look
good.

~~~
tptacek
Users flag things. Not the moderators. From what I can see, the only thing any
of the moderators have done with any of these stories is _rescue them from
user flags_.

~~~
tobr
Your reply reads like I blamed the moderators, which I didn't. I just think it
doesn't look good when critical stories disappear from a forum.

~~~
tptacek
Lots of things don't look good. We can't be captive to appearances all the
time.

------
imartin2k
It deserves to be on the front page as part of a debate, that's for sure.
Weird that it's been flagged.

------
cpt1138
I think we should all read this [http://www.cracked.com/blog/6-reasons-trumps-
rise-that-no-on...](http://www.cracked.com/blog/6-reasons-trumps-rise-that-no-
one-talks-about_p2/)

Thiel has stated that giving women the vote was a bad idea.

[https://www.cato-unbound.org/2009/04/13/peter-
thiel/educatio...](https://www.cato-unbound.org/2009/04/13/peter-
thiel/education-libertarian)

Basically he believes in the rest of the country outside the city and the old
ways in which they were not so desperate. Its not hard to understand or be
somewhat compassionate.

We are trying to exert our "power" to get rid of him, and in the exact same
way he is exerting his "power."

------
stewartUK
Yeah, that doesn't look good. Still interesting that people have the reflex to
shut things down, even though they should know better.
[https://www.reddit.com/r/startups/comments/582t9v/y_combinat...](https://www.reddit.com/r/startups/comments/582t9v/y_combinator_censors_marco_arment_for_his_opinion/)

------
bakli
Looks like even this thread has been silenced.

~~~
epaga
I've reached out to HN via email, will be interested in their response.

~~~
epaga
For posterity's sake, here is their response:

It was flagged by users, and then vouched for. As of this morning that
submission was not dead, but isn’t the active discussion, which is here:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12733024](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12733024).
Moderators haven’t penalized these posts at all.

------
1_listerine_pls
Guess we need an independent HN

------
epaga
So much for "We should talk to each other more, not less."

~~~
epaga
After realizing the posts were marked as dead automatically due to flags, I
take this back.

